# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Tìm boy chat ở đâu ?

## mrloganMLD90

1 lần tôi  Mò mẫm trên web đã tìm thấy 1 diễn đàn *trai bao sai gon*  . ở đâytôi khám phá rất nhiều boy chat sex  .

  không chỉ những có ở mình sài gòn  còn có những cộng đồng Trai bao ha noi và nhiều nơi khác.

 Các boy đều có sđt để có thể liên lạc và gặp trực tiếp  hoặc hẹn nhau ở bất kỳ đâu đó. nhiều boy còn tự tin show hàng khoe cặt to điều làm tôi choáng ngợp. Đây đúng là 1 nơi hợp cho giới gay và các chị gái lớn tuổi

----------


## callboyvn

up up up up....

 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## callboyvn

up up up up....

 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## callboyvn

up up up up....

 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## callboyvn

up up up up....

 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## callboyvn

up up up up....

 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## mrloganMLD90

up up up up....

 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

